# Does this stuff actually work...



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 26, 2007)

Dit Dat Jow...
Does it work? 
Has anyone on the board used it? 
Did you like it or not?
What does it *actually* do? 
What are the benefits to using it? 
Where is a good place to get some of this that is good quality?

Thanks for the help.

B


----------



## Whitebelt (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's another thread on it.


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-1599.html


I beleive it is meant to decrease bruising. Whether it works or not probably depends on whether you've got a good strong batch of the stuff.

The following is taken from wikipedia so you can choose to beleive it or not to your own discression:

Dit Da Jow in Chinese literally means &#8220;fall hit wine&#8221;, is the number one remedy for bruises, contusions, sprains, and factures. Most bruises are usually shrugged off by athletes and martial artists as minor injuries that will heal themselves. Over the centuries, Kung Fu practitioners noticed that large bruises or repeated bruising on one area sometimes created accumulations of stagnant qi and blood that could cause serious health problems years later. Trauma liniment was developed to disperse these accumulations and treat sports injuries, thereby prolonging the soldier/warrior/athlete's career and health.
Dit Da Jow is an analgesic liniment traditionally preferred by martial artists. Often a martial arts master blended his unique mixture of many aromatic herbs such as myrrh and ginseng, which were combined to stimulate circulation, reduce pain and swelling, and improve healing for his students' injuries and wounds. The tradition became known as hit medicine. Many people have also found this sort of liquid analgesic to be useful for reducing aching muscles, arthritis and rheumatism discomfort.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip

B


----------



## DaleDugas (Nov 26, 2007)

I can help you as I have been making and selling powerful dit da jow for over 15 years.

Dit Da Jow is used to deal with hard training recovery as well as any injuries(other than serious injuries that need immediate medical attention) as well as being used to condition the tissues and bones for various external and internal Iron Palm and Iron Body training programs.

There are many formulas on the market and some of them are very good, and others are flat out watered down tea that is marketed at high prices to unsuspecting people.

What are you interested in?  Jow for training injuries or for conditioning your hands/shins/arms?

I look forward to your questions.


----------



## marlon (Nov 26, 2007)

there is a specific way to use the stuff and much of what is sold is crap.  It is not a miracle thing but it can help reduce bruising and is helpful in any conditioning training..again though there is a specific way to use it...not like using ben gay or something

marlon


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 26, 2007)

DaleDugas said:


> I can help you as I have been making and selling powerful dit da jow for over 15 years.
> 
> Dit Da Jow is used to deal with hard training recovery as well as any injuries(other than serious injuries that need immediate medical attention) as well as being used to condition the tissues and bones for various external and internal Iron Palm and Iron Body training programs.
> 
> ...


Both actually. I bruise very easily, which is funny cause Im a big guy and it looks like I get thumped a lot. 

Mainly I want to use it along with some Iron Palm/Body training (which I also need help in, whether it can be done by yourself from books or if I need someone to teach it to me) to toughen up my shins and forearms. My forarms are constanly bruised up and I want to stop this if at all possible. I figured this was the best way to go. Any help is much appreciated 

B


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 26, 2007)

Has anyone ever come across any double blind experiments on it's effectiveness?


----------



## DaleDugas (Nov 26, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Both actually. I bruise very easily, which is funny cause Im a big guy and it looks like I get thumped a lot.
> 
> Mainly I want to use it along with some Iron Palm/Body training (which I also need help in, whether it can be done by yourself from books or if I need someone to teach it to me) to toughen up my shins and forearms. My forarms are constanly bruised up and I want to stop this if at all possible. I figured this was the best way to go. Any help is much appreciated
> 
> B



you can use certain formulas to help your body deal with the abuse that you are giving it during training.  It will help.

Iron Palm training is really not something you can learn from a book you need one on one instruction.  I recently taught a seminar on both IP and IV in NJ that was well received.

I teach both here in the Boston area through private instruction.  Let me know how I can be of service to you.

Be well, train hard


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 26, 2007)

I use jow when training, applied before and after it decreases bruising and also helps with conditioning. Check out the link in my signature for some great stuff.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 26, 2007)

> Dit Dat Jow...
> Does it work?
> Has anyone on the board used it?
> Did you like it or not?
> ...


1.Yes it works.
2. I have used it.
3. Well depending on the formula(Herbs in it) Lets look at some herbs that are found in it to see what it actually does: Dang gui(Angelica sinensis) is used for blood circulation. Dragon's blood(Xue jie,Draconis sanguis)
Helps move blood. So as you can see from just those 2 herbs  it helps move internal injury by creating circulation with blood and Qi stimulation with other herbal formulas.
4. The benefits of using such herbs would result in treating injuries.
5. Best place to obtain it is from an herbalist or a skilled Iron palm/body trainer as they would be the specialist in the correct herbal dosage and correct method of application.


> Has anyone ever come across any double blind experiments on it's effectiveness?


For what it is worth I had a friend of mine who has pain in the ankle I had the following items a formula of Dit da jow, Wood lock, and Moxabustion sticks. The item that worked best for that person was Moxabustion they felt instant relief from treatment with it. It is not to discredit the other 2 treatments it is to show one method may take longer for relief or treatment than another on a particular injury or person.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 22, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I use jow when training, applied before and after it decreases bruising and also helps with conditioning. Check out the link in my signature for some great stuff.


 
Ive used the Shaolin Brand Jow (go figure) on some really fierce brusies on my shins... They seemed to heal up a lot faster when I used it than when I didn't.


----------

